
At the Very Least, Your Days of Eating Pacific Ocean Fish Are Over - jchrisa
http://www.collapsingintoconsciousness.com/at-the-very-least-your-days-of-eating-pacific-ocean-fish-are-over/
======
mcguire
A couple of excerpts:

"* Tissue samples taken from 15 bluefin caught in August, five months after
the meltdowns at Fukushima Daiichi, all 15 contained reactor byproducts
cesium-134 and cesium-137.

"* The 15 fish tested were only exposed to radiation for a short time. But
bluefin arriving in California now will have been exposed to the Fukushima
radiation for much longer."

That seems to refer to [http://news.stanford.edu/news/2013/march/bluefin-tuna-
secret...](http://news.stanford.edu/news/2013/march/bluefin-tuna-
secrets-030413.html), which includes the following statement:

"(Madigan stressed that the Fukushima radiation found in bluefin tuna is
significantly lower than naturally occurring radioactive isotopes normally
found in the fish.)"

If you are familiar with the term "journalistic credibility", check this
update; it should bring a chuckle:

"It started with the graphic that I posted. It turns out, unknowingly to me,
that it was an image from NOAA that showed the Tsunami wave height that had
been edited to look like the Pacific Ocean Fukushima radiation path. I’m going
to look for updated information and will change the graphic and accompanying
information as soon as I have time to look for it..."

The author helpfully reminds us,

"The overwhelming scientific consensus is that there is no safe level of
radiation..."

FLEE DENVER NOW!

~~~
corin_
Accidentally voted you down rather than up, apologies.

------
corin_
Can anyone point to a good overview of the entire situation from a respectable
source? This page just screams of conspiracy theory, however true (or not) it
might be.

~~~
jchrisa
That's what I'm looking for and why I posted it...

~~~
jaxbot
I think a lot of the website above is meant to spark hysteria, which really
makes me question the credibility of it all.

Some respectable sources do hint that _something_ is definitely wrong,
however:

[http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/energy/2013/08/13082...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/energy/2013/08/130821-fukushima-
latest-leak-how-is-it-different/)

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-
environment-23779561](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-23779561)

[http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/radioactive-
gr...](http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/radioactive-ground-water-
fukushima-nears-sea-20044298)

[http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5h8zQ1XO1x...](http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5h8zQ1XO1xx-
kecg-sVibcWavdk5g?docId=CNG.cc92f361e099a730888da0cdf78b3598.151)

------
lutusp
If I wanted to discredit those who sincerely worry about the long-term
consequences of Fukushima, make them look like tin-hat-wearing paranoids, I
could do no better than the linked article, which is not a balanced report but
an editorial filled with intended and unintended inaccuracies.

Fukushima is a very serious problem, and many countries are reconsidering
their commitment to nuclear power as a result, including Germany, which
intends to phase out nuclear power entirely. But the linked article is
absolutely counterproductive, exhibiting every irresponsible, sensationalist
trait imaginable.

A counterpoint: "Fukushima fallout: Germany abandons nuclear energy" :
[http://www.smh.com.au/world/fukushima-fallout-germany-
abando...](http://www.smh.com.au/world/fukushima-fallout-germany-abandons-
nuclear-energy-20110530-1fczb.html)

------
zsombor
Considering the impact of fishing perhaps a bit of paranoia will do good for
the biosphere. Still I must point out that whatever radiation is released or
will be released from Fukushima, is nothing compared to what nuclear weapons
testing had done in the last century:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLCF7vPanrY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLCF7vPanrY)

so enough scaremongering.

~~~
jchrisa
I'm working under the assumption that all the containment tanks they've built
for dirty water will be washed out to sea in the next tsunami.

~~~
zsombor
And?

------
ucha
To give you an idea about how serious this article is: the first map that is
supposed to show radiation levels... actually shows wave height.

